# Canoeing the San Juan Montezuma Ck to Bluff



## Canyon Country (Apr 23, 2012)

We're planning to run the San Juan from Montezuma Creek to Sand Island this weekend. Have been watching the flows (USGS data) bouncing around between 3000 and 10,000 cfs. 

Has anyone done this stretch at these levels? Any advice? Wondering whether we will be able to locate campsites and catch takeouts at the higher flows, and if higher flows present any particular hazards in this reach. 

Any and all information/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Not aware of any hazards in that stretch. There is some good info on this thread: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/montezuma-creek-46011.html


----------

